# Bum feels moist



## dashndine90 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hello, I'd appreciate it if someone could *cross-reference their symptoms/stories and see if it could apply to me*. Basically, I think* I may have fecal body odour.* However, I cannot smell it and therefore cannot confirm it. The only sort of clues I have is when people start exhaling more prominently or they start smelling themselves thinking its them. But its not room-filling, thankfully. I don't know if it is FBO or just normal body odour. However, my bum does seem to get moist a lot even when I am not particularly hot. For some reason, my bum becomes quite 'sweaty' but its not enough to stain anything. I have smelt my own clothing/underwear and it smells of nothing at all. I have used baby powder etc.

Other Information:

I am lactose intolerant?


----------



## dashndine90 (Mar 27, 2019)

I also get stressed out easily so I could be making it worse?


----------



## dashndine90 (Mar 27, 2019)

It seems to happen mostly when I am active. e.g at my part-time job.


----------



## hopefulperson (Aug 26, 2018)

When you say you are getting sweaty on your butt which part do you mean, for my personal case and i believe a lot of others its very prominent around the anus this sweat feeling we have. It provides a sinking feeling almost as if some sort of debris is there like poop or something but when checked nothing is there, and yes no one can smell their own odor from all the people i have heard of when it relates to leaky gas, you become immune to your own smells as do others who are frequently around you like family and all that. Reactions are hard to discern because you're always looking for them and can trick yourself into seeing stuff that might not actually be happening, which for myself makes my situation worse at those times, revolving door of hell basically. Basically don't assume anything just yet, you do know best for whats going on though based on what your body is telling you.


----------



## dashndine90 (Mar 27, 2019)

hopefulperson said:


> When you say you are getting sweaty on your butt which part do you mean


Inside the buttcheeks (around the anus)? I almost always have a shower after a bowel movement. I have tried passively to get my family to 'smell me'. My siblings and my family are particularly savage so they'll point it out but they have become nicer so they may just be dealing with it. I'm meant to be going out but I geniunley don't think I can if I have this problem.


----------



## hopefulperson (Aug 26, 2018)

That definitely sounds like the same location as most of us, as well as i've never had this type of moist feeeling up until the age of 19 so I do believe it is not a good natural feeling. I believe it would benefit you to browse these forums more in hopes of finding new ideas and assistance, the overall best bet for you though would be to join one of the discords out there becuase they hold lots of information and a lot of the time one of us or many will be on there to discuss what might be a good idea or what has and hasnt worked. Best of Luck!

Sorry i dont have any links to discords


----------



## dashndine90 (Mar 27, 2019)

Okay, great. Thanks for your help. I am on a gluten-free diet at the moment. But, it does not seem to be working at all and quite frankly, everything tastes like shit atm.

Could this possibly be related to just excessive sweating as opposed to IBS? I don't think I suffer from this personally.


----------



## Finacure (Mar 23, 2019)

i cant smell my odour to.. its really weird.. the hardest part is to explain it to family and friends..


----------



## dashndine90 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hello.

So after some researching, it may have to do with the soap I was using. When I switched to regular bar soap, it has completely stopped. Guess it didn't have anything to do with IBS after all.


----------

